# 3 month old in mei tai- can I see you wearing?



## purapura

How do I carry a 3 month old in mei tai? Like a newborn or with legs out and a strap (cos it's too wide for him)?

Just received my first mei tai and I am not sure
and
Can you upload some pics of you wearing your LO at 3 month please. I just wonder if my boy is not too small for the mei tai. 


Thanks.


----------



## Tacey

Up to your baby really! Some aren't very keen on froggied legs, whereas others are perfectly comfortable. I think we went legs out at about 4 months or so, but just see what works best for you both. Good luck!


----------



## Rachel_C

If you hold your LO up, does he still lift his legs up on his own? If he does, I'd try the froggy position. If not, try legs out with the carrier narrowed where his legs come out. I think I have strange babies who refuse to froggy - my first was legs out from 6 weeks when we got the carrier and my second has been legs out since birth!


----------



## purapura

He hates the frogging position... So here is my answer :) 

Thanks


----------



## purapura

Update


----------



## Tacey

I haven't got any pictures, but does it seem too high up his back? If so, you can roll the waistband to shorten the body and fit him better.


----------



## Rachel_C

How big is your LO now? My 12 week old is probably about 14lbs but has been fine with her legs out since birth, around 7.5lbs I guess. I'll see if I can take a photo tonight but it'll probably be tomorrow.

It might be easier if you post a photo of LO in it and we can see if there are any suggestions to make it better.


----------



## purapura

My LO is 13.2 lbs. I will take a picture tomorrow...


----------



## Maid Marian

We use legs-out position :thumbup:


----------



## purapura

I took him to the town centre today and he loved it. I love to wear my boy :)


----------

